# I have a teddy bear/ malt!



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Would this be considered a "teddy bear" face?!? Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

soooooo cute!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lmojeda said:


> Would this be considered a "teddy bear" face?!? Lol
> View attachment 107201
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes...even cuter!


----------



## Kali (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha looks exactly like ours at that age!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't see 'teddy bear' when I look at him but i see an adorable puppy! Love the look he is giving you!! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know what a "teddy bear look" is, but he is one cute little tyke!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What A Cutie Face I Thought Teddy Bear Was In Re=gurd to a hair cut on the puppy---This Was Yog's Younger Teddy Bear Look. Thank You for sharing!!!*


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u guys! She reminds me of bear bc of her ferocious attitude too! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Cuter!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is soooo cute!!! One precious baby.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

His so cute❤❤🐶🐶🐶


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

